# Huge Flounder! Help me win a contest!



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Last month I had a few stellar floundering trips. I have never gigged during the fall run of flounder. Well this year I learned that the big flounder really do show up on their way out. The average weight of flounder I would gig was 2.7 lbs with many over 4lbs! The only downfall during this time was that the water was very high and very dirty during this time. I managed to gig this flounder which was hidden so well I couldn't even make out which way it was laying. You can see the odd placement of my cosson gig through her.

Gulf South Outdoors has selected my picture along with 24 others for a monthly photo contest on Facebook. Whoever gets the most likes wins a lure package. Please "like" my photo on their page if you will! I'm about 45 likes short of the leader right now. It ends on the 26th of November. Thank you all and thank you Jim Cosson for the gigs once again. -Chris

http://m.facebook.com/gulfsouthoutd...3771034035833/?type=3&source=48&ref=bookmarks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Only way anyone will vote for you is if you give the general location of where you gigged these fish. 

Remember true fishermen never lie.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Liked you on Facebook. Good luck winning. That is a great fish and don't let Flounder9.7 talk you out of your honey hole coordinates for that fish. :no:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

done it, nice fish.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Done- nice catch- or should I say GIG!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Done it too
BTW those look like some of those Miss. Fish Jvanhasen used to post on here.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

C Low you might want to join and post on Flounder Gigging on FB you might get a few more likes that way too.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Done.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Only way anyone will vote for you is if you give the general location of where you gigged these fish.
> 
> Remember true fishermen never lie.


I concur.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice cooler full of big flounder.

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

I would guess Ms. Many many nights like that this year.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Liked! Nice catch!


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Flounder*

Hmmmm that weed looks familiar...:notworthy:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Liked


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

done


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice fish!!

I liked the page I hope you win.


----------

